# how to get deleted photos



## tillu_terror (Nov 13, 2011)

I accidentally deleted my picture on my Nikon digital camera. can someone tell me how to get them back. Thank u in advance.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 14, 2011)

Do a search for memory card recovery. Some will be free and some will charge you to get your pictures back. I'm assuming you are talking about deleting the memory card.


----------



## larry_jackson77 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello tillu,

You can recovery your deleted pictures by using photo recovery software. Nikon uses NEF file format to save photos. It can be easily recovered. There is no need to worry.
Download the software, follow instructions in it and recover your photos.
Hope it works.


----------



## tevo (Nov 14, 2011)

I've heard things about Recuva, and I know SanDisk has a utility that works pretty well.


----------



## thomas30 (Nov 14, 2011)

Search for a read-only memory card recovery tool from Internet and install it on your computer and then scan your memory card with this tool. Hope it will work.


----------



## tevo (Nov 14, 2011)

thomas30 said:


> Search for a read-only memory card recovery tool from Internet and install it on your computer and then scan your memory card with this tool. Hope it will work.




Hold on let me put on my reading glasses..









Perhaps a larger font size would be helpful


----------



## KmH (Nov 14, 2011)

And a non-serif font.


----------



## KmH (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing actually gets deleted. As long as the memory card has not been reformatted, all the photos are still there on the card. Do not reformat the card.

The only thing that has changed is that the card controller has been updated showing that the range of memory addresses that contain the photos is again available.

Even after a reformat, the photos are still on the card, but more information in the card controller has been changed.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 18, 2011)

austin_mark99 said:


> user removed



Yet another 'member' using the forum for advertising.


----------



## KmH (Nov 18, 2011)

Report the miscreant, they will get banned, and their spam will be removed.


----------



## Overread (Nov 18, 2011)

Yep use the report button - also don't quote their post. Reports might well get a user deleted, but if you quote their posts then the links they have in them get quoted do and are not removed when an account is deleted. So any quotes have to be spotted and manually edited otherwise the spam remains.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 28, 2011)

brittany_lctech said:


> So you can't advertise on here? Lame.
> 
> We are the same company who does recovery software and services for SanDisk. Our product PHOTORECOVERY works fantastic, take that as you will!



And I, for one, *WILL ABSOLUTELY REFUSE TO DO BUSINESS WITH PEOPLE LIKE YOU.*


----------

